# What do you guys think about tattooed fish?



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

So lately i've been seeing little fish in pet supermarket that are hand painted with god-knows-what. they're little fish that someone draws stars, hearts, polka-dots etc on. 

Personally i think that that is cruel. Imagine how stressful it must be for the fish to be held still in order to draw on them.  So far i haven't seen them anywhere else except pet supermarket (even though i believe they are pretty popular in china). This is one of the reasons why i'm starting to hate PetSupermarket . If they really cared about their fish I don't think they would allow such a thing just to make a profit. 

I don't see the point in adding artificial chemicals to a fish to make them more attractive, when fish are so beautiful in the first place. 

What are your thoughts on the matter?

here's a link in case you don't know what I'm talking about 
http://www.wavelife.com/wave-online-issues/W21/splash/splash-tattoo.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mandygill/557445758/


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

that is cruel many fishes actually don't make it thru many more examples

http://www.fanoos.com/ia/beautiful_pretty_fish_world_suffer.jpg

http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/may08/images/dyed-fish.jpg


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't even agree with tattoos for people and I feel the same way about fish.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, I'd never buy any and would discourage others to do the same, even in the fish store.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not right!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

this is very wrong, if you where to pierce or tattoo your dog you would get in alot of trouble from animal control, so why should fish be any diff? but i dont agree with your opinion about tattoos on people (probaly cause i got alot and my bro is a tattoo artist) we know what we are doing to are bodies and make the choice to do it, but animals dont have a say in it, alot of my tattoo's i got though are to cover up scars that i recieved from a P.O.S stepdad when i was younger.

I also dont agree with cropping dog ears ethier or some of the other things they do to dogs these days to "make them look cooler".


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, Chronoboy. People have a choice and animals don't , I , too don't like cropped ears on dogs. I'm glad you've risen above the treatment your stepdad gave you. It will certainly make you a better father one day, if you don't have a child now.
My boxer, Riley......no cropped ears.....tail was dopped when we adopted him


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good looking dog you got their, love boxers and one of the best family dogs you could have their so awsome with kids, and yes i have myself a beautiful 3 month old girl, and she will never live or know about the childhood i had, but i am affraid that she will have to much control over me.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> I don't even agree with tattoos for people and I feel the same way about fish.


At least people have a choice of whether they want a tattoo or not. The poor fish are at the mercy of the people taking care of 'em :-(


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful boxer you have there. I think dogs look so much better with their natural ears and tails


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm against the whole tattooed/dyed fish as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you could do it without hurting the fish, i wouldn't mind them being sold. 

There was a girl on the net who dyed her cat pink with food coloring, IMO, that isn't any more abusive than bathing a cat. Likely she got scratched and dyed herself in the process.

But catching an holding a fish mess up its slime coat, injection of dye under the skin can introduce infection, some of the stuff is toxic, and the whole process is stressful. 

It ends up being essentially fraud. A "healthy, colorful fish" is sold and fades because it isn't really colorful or gets sick and dies because making it colorful ruined its health. 

There is a movement among aquarium club members not to buy from any store that sells tattooed fish. You just leave and tell them why.
If we permit things that are obviously 'inhumane', we arm PETA and others who would like to outlaw fish-keeping or tie it up in red tape. 

I don't understand this obsession with symbols on everything anyway. i don't see how a pink heart on a fish improves the fish. It looks like graffiti on a tree to, obnoxious and wrong. Isn't covering every non-living surface with ads and stickers enough?

And while it might be neat to find a natural marking on a fish that looks like something. I'd take a pic and say, "that's neat'. I don't get why flowerhorns with kanji on them are worth big bucks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am against the dying , tattooing , painting and artificially coloring fish....i am also against the interspecies breeding of them....kind of like breeding a human with a gorilla...yes...both are mammals...hmmmm.....welcome home Dr. Moreau..


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Not only is that cruel, but I would be embarresed to have one of those in my tank. It looks like a 3 year old stole some fish and scribbled on them with crayon. Ugly! 

P.S. Someone mentioned tattooing/painting dogs. http://abcnews.go.com/International/slideshow/china-painted-dogs-10864603 Although I have to admit, as cruel as it is, those dogs make awfully cute pandas!


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ryan V said:


> Not only is that cruel, but I would be embarresed to have one of those in my tank. It looks like a 3 year old stole some fish and scribbled on them with crayon. Ugly!


lol very true


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If needing colour I dont know why people dont just get marines....they're not as hard to keep as people make out, propper myth


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh NOES! Tattooed tangs!! Aiiieeee!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I disagree with tattooed/dyed fish and I have talked people out of buying them before in stores around here. 

If I ever had a white cat, I'd probably dye it with kool-aid around holidays  And as for human tattoos, they are not anywhere near comparable to tattooing an animal that doesn't have a choice.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Human tats and piercings should be restricted to people who are of age and who are sober. 80 or 90 years is a long time to live with a drunken impulse. Otherwise, it's your body. Criminalizing tattooing would just lead to more hepatitis and other blood-borne illness from illegal dirty needles.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Human tats and piercings should be restricted to people who are of age and who are sober. 80 or 90 years is a long time to live with a drunken impulse. Otherwise, it's your body. Criminalizing tattooing would just lead to more hepatitis and other blood-borne illness from illegal dirty needles.


Agreed. While most places make you sign a contract stating you're not under the influence of anything, I doubt everyone really cares and enforces that. 

The fact that I have a tattoo and piercings already makes me glad that I don't drink. Definitely seems like one of those things that would be easy to make bad decisions about when drunk.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> Definitely seems like one of those things that would be easy to make bad decisions about when drunk.


Definitely. I have an ex-boyfriend who got a tattoo of a teddy bear while he was drunk...  Can't say that was too bright of him


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Human tats and piercings should be restricted to people who are of age and who are sober. 80 or 90 years is a long time to live with a drunken impulse. Otherwise, it's your body. Criminalizing tattooing would just lead to more hepatitis and other blood-borne illness from illegal dirty needles.



I didn't get a word of that


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

dragonfly26 said:


> Definitely. I have an ex-boyfriend who got a tattoo of a teddy bear while he was drunk...  Can't say that was too bright of him


I went to school with a kid that got a teddy bear tattood on his calf muscle while he was completely sober.  I can imagine he'll be wearing a lot of long pants when he's older.


----------

